# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  قانون التأمينات الإجتماعية

## أبو غالب

*



**قانون التأمينات الإجتماعية*
*
* 
*الفهرس*

*التعريفات**النظام المالي للهيئة**أشتراكات التأمين ومواعيد السداد**المستحقات التأمينية** الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة*
* التمويل*
* معاش الشيخوخة*
* معاش العجز والوفاة*
* استبدال المعاش*
* مكافأة نهاية الخدمة*
* طريقة احتساب المعاشات*
* أحكام عامة للتأمين ضد الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة*
* أصابات العمل والامراض المهنية*
* التمويل والعناية الطبية*
* البدلات اليومية*
* التعويض والمعاش*
* معاشات المستحقين وشروط استحقاقهم*
* المنح الإضافية*
*جـــــــداول**البدلات والأمراض المهنية*
* تقدير درجات العجز في حالات الفقد العضوي*
* نسب خفض معاش التقاعد*
*§* *العقوبات*
*§* *أحكام عامة (أحكام التسجيل)*
*مرسوم سلطاني**رقم 72/91**بإصدار قانون التأمينات الإجتماعية*

*نحن قابوس بن سعيد                  سلطان عمان*


بعد الاطلاع على المرسوم السلطاني رقم 26/75 باصدار قانون تنظيم الجهاز الإداري للدولة وتعديلاته.
وعلى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 34/73  باصدار قانون العمل وتعديلاته.
وعلى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 40/77  باصدار قانون تعويض اصابات العمل والامراض المهنية وتعديلاته.
وعلى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 26/86  باصدار قانون معاشات ومكافات ما بعد الخدمة لموظفي الحكومة العمانيين وتعديلاته.
وبناء على ما تقتضيه المصلحة العامة
*رسمنا بما هو ات**مادة (1) :*  يعمل في شأن التأمينات الاجتماعية بأحكام القانون المرافق.
** مادة (2) :*  يستمر العمل بأحكام المرسوم السلطاني رقم 40/77 المشار اليه حتى تاريخ التطبيق الفعلي لفرع التأمين ضد اصابات العمل والامراض المهنية ويلغى ذلك المرسوم بعد هذا التاريخ.
***مادة (3) : * يصدر وزير والعمل والتدريب المهني القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذ احكام هذا المرسوم.
*مادة (4) : * يلغى كل ما يخالف القانون المرافق أو يتعارض مع أحكامه.
*مادة (5) :*  ينشر هذا المرسوم في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به اعتبارا من 2 نوفمبر 1991م.
*قابوس بن سعيد* 
*    سلطان عمان*
*صدر في : 19 ذو الحجة سنة 1411هــ*
*الموافـــق :  2 يـوليـو سنة 1991م.*
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*** صدر القرار الوزا رقم (107/96) بشأن سريان أحكام هذا الفرع من التأمين اعتباراً من 1/1/1997م .
**** تم تعديل مسمى الوزارة إلى ( وزارة الشئون الإجتماعية والعمل والتدريب المهني ) بموجب المرسوم السلطاني رقم ( 85/97 ) والخاص بإعادة تشكيل مجلس الوزراء .

 
*قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية**الباب الأول**نظام التأمينات الإجتماعية والتعاريف*
*مادة (1) :  تطبق أحكام هذا القانون على فرعي التأمين الآتيين :*
1-        التأمين ضد الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة.
2-        التأمين ضد إصابات العمل والأمراض المهنية.
*مادة (2) :*في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون يقصد بالكلمات والعبارات التالية المعاني   والتفسيرات الموضحة قرين كل منها، ما لم يقتض سياق النص معنى آخر 
**1- الوزارة :* وزارة الشئون الإجتماعية والعمل والتدريب المهني.
**2- الوزير  :*  وزير الشئون الإجتماعية والعمل والتدريب المهني.
* 3-الهيئة   :* الهيئة العامة للتأمينات الإجتماعية.
*4- مجلس الإدارة :* مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للتأمينات الإجتماعية.
*      **5- المدير العام :* المدير العام للهيئة العامة للتأمينات الإجتماعية.
*6- صاحب العمل :* كل من يستخدم عاملاً أو أكثر من الخاضعين لأحكام هذا القانون    سواء كان شخصاً طبيعياً أو اعتبارياً.
*7- المؤمن عليه :* العامل الذي تسري عليه أحكام هذا القانون حتى ولو كان في فترة الاختبار.
*8- الأجر :* كل ما يعطى للمؤمن عليه نقداً أو عيناً بصفة دورية أو منتظمة مقابل عمله أيا كانت طريقة تحديده أو هو مجموع الراتب الأساسي دون أية إضافات بخلاف العلاوة الدورية إن وجدت .
*9- إصابة العمل :* الإصابة بأحد الأمراض المهنية المبينة بالجدول    رقم (1) المرافق ، أو الإصابة نتيجة حادث وقع للمؤمن عليه أثناء تأدية العمل أو بسببه وتعتبر الإصابة الناتجة عن الإجهاد أو الإرهاق من العمل إصابة عمل متى توافرت فيها الشروط والقواعد التي يصدر بها قرار من اللجنة الطبية المختصة طبقاً لهذا القانون.
* عدلت بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم (85/97) بإعادة تشكيل مجلس الوزراء.
**    استبدلت بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم (54/99).


           ويعتبر في حكم ذلك كل حادث يقع للمؤمن عليه خلال فترة ذهابه لمباشرة عمله أو عودته منه ، أو أثناء طريقه من محل عمله إلى المكان الذي يتناول فيه طعامه داخل مكان العمل ، ويشترط دائماً أن يكون الذهاب والإياب دون توقف أو تخلف أو انحراف عن الطريق الطبيعي ، وكذلك أثناء تنقلاته التي يقوم بها بناء على تعليمات صاحب العمل ، أو أثناء السفر بتكليف منه أو ممن يقوم مقامه.
10- *العجز غير المهني :  * كل عجز يحدث قبل بلوغ المؤمن عليه سن الستين سنة ، أو قبل بلوغ المؤمن عليها الخامسة والخمسين ويستحيل معه ، بسبب بتر أحد الأعضاء أو الإصابة بعاهة ، أو بسبب الحالة الصحية المتأخرة جسدياً أو عقلياً أو نفسياً كسب ثلث الأجر السابق من المهنة الاعتيادية أو مهنة مماثلة ويتم ذلك حسب تقدير اللجنة الطبية المختصة.
*11-* *العجز الكلي المستديم :* هو العجز الذي تسببه الإصابة أو المرض المهني والذي ترى اللجنة الطبية أنه قد نتج عنه فقدان تام مستديم للمقدرة على الكسب شريطة أن تكون النسبة أو مجموعة نسب فقدان المقدرة على الكسب كما هو مبين بالجدول رقم (2) الملحق بهذا القانون مائة في المائة أو أكثر.
*12- العجز الجزئي المستديم :* هو العجز الذي تسببه الإصابة أو مرض مهني والذي ترى اللجنة الطبية أنه قد نتج عنه نقص مستديم في مقدرة المؤمن عليه على الكسب.
*13-* *العجز المؤقت :* هو العجز الكلي أو الجزئي الذي تسببه إصابة أو مرض مهني ويضطر المؤمن عليه للغياب عن عمله أو يقلل من مقدرته على الكسب بصفة مؤقتة.
** 14-* *اللجنة الطبية المختصة :*  هي اللجنة الطبية المشكلة بقرار من وزير الصحة لتقدير العجز ونوعه ودرجته.
** 15-* *اللجنة الطبية الاستئنافية :* هي اللجنة الطبية المشكلة بقرار من وزير  الصحة لاستئناف قرارات اللجنة الطبية المختصة أمامها.
 * ** مادة (3) :* أ- تسري أحكام هذا القانون على العمال العمانيين الذين يعملون بالقطاع الخاص بموجب عقود عمل دائمة بشرط أن لا يقل سن العامل عن 15 عاماً ولا يزيد على 59 عاماً.
                    ويحدد الوزير تاريخ تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون عليهم وذلك خلال مدة أقصاها سنة من تاريخ نشر هذا القانون.
ب- لا تسري أحكام هذا القانون على العمال الخارجيين ، والعمال العاملين في الحرف البسيطة وخدم المنازل وفقاً للتعريف المنصوص عليه في قانون العمل ، ولا يسري أيضاً على العمال الذين لا يدخل عملهم ضمن نطاق عمل أو تجارة من يستخدمهـم ، ويكـون
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــ
*  صدر تنفيذاً لذلك قرار وزير الصحة رقم (9/97).
* * صدر تنفيذاً لذلك القرار الوزاري رقم (70/92) بسريان أحكام قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية اعتباراً من 01/07/1992م.
 تطبيق القانون على هذه الفئات كلها أو بعضها بقرار من الوزير بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء.
*مادة (4) :*يكون تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون على العمال غير العمانيين بقرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح من مجلس الإدارة وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء على أن تتضمن تلك الموافقة شروط وأوضاع تطبيق هذه الأحكام والمبادئ الأساسية لحقوق هؤلاء العمال.
*الباب الثاني**الهيئة العامة للتأمينات الاجتماعية**الفصل الأول**انشاء الهيئة وادارتها**مادة (5) : أ-* تنشأ هيئة عامة تسمى ( الهيئة العامة للتأمينات الإجتماعية ) وتكون لها شخصية اعتبارية وتتمتع بالاستقلال المالي والإداري وتتبع الوزير.
ب- مقر الهيئة الرئيسي في مسقط ويكون لها فروع في المناطق والجهات التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة .
** مادة (6):  أ- يكون للهيئة مجلس إدارة يشكل برئاسة الوزير وعضوية كل من :*
-          وكيل وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية والعمل والتدريب المهني لشئون العمل نائباً للرئيس ويحل محله عند غيابه .
-          وكيل وزارة التجارة والصناعة للتجارة والصناعة.
-           ممثل عن وزارة المالية يختاره الوزير المشرف على وزارة المالية .
-          مدير عام المديرية العامة لشئون العمل.
-          اثنين عن أصحاب الأعمال تختارهما غرفة تجارة وصناعة عمان.
-          اثنين عن العمال من المؤمن عليهم يختارهما الوزير.
ولمجلس الإدارة أن يدعو لحضور جلساته من يرى الاستعانة بهم من الخبراء والمستشارين دون أن يكون لهم صوت معدود.
               ب- تحدد اللوائح الداخلية للهيئة نظام العمل بالمجلس وقواعد وإجراءات ومواعيد اجتماعاته والأغلبية اللازمة لصحة انعقاده ولإصدار قراراته ومكافآت حضور جلساته وجلسات اللجان المتفرعة عنه.

               ج- تكون مدة العضوية في مجلس الإدارة بالنسبة لممثلي أصحاب الأعمال والعمال ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة ما لم يفقدوا صفاتهم قبل ذلك.
*   معدلة بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 4/92 وعدلت كذلك بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 6/98




*مادة (7) : * يتولى المجلس إدارة شئون الهيئة والإشراف على أعمالها وتناط به لهذا الغرض جميع الصلاحيات والمهام اللازمة بما في ذلك.
1-        الإشراف على تنفيذ القانون واللوائح والقرارات النافذة، واتخاذ ما يراه ضرورياً لبلوغ أهدافه ولتحسين سير العمل.
2-    وضع الهيكل التنظيمي للهيئة وتعديله بما يتمشى مع مسئولياتها وتوسع نشاطها وتحديد الاختصاصات التفصيلية لتقسيماتها الإدارية وتعديلها وذلك بالتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة وتحديد الصلاحيات المالية والإدارية للمدير العام للهيئة.
3-    إصدار القرارات واللوائح الداخلية المتعلقة بالشئون المالية والإدارية والفنية للهيئة وشئون الموظفين وذلك دون التقيد بالقواعد والنظم الحكومية.
4-        دراسة تقارير المتابعة وتقييم الأداء الدوري، وإصدار القرارات اللازمة لرفع مستوى الأداء.
5-        دراسة الخطط وإقرار مشروع الموازنة الجارية والاستثمارية للهيئة .
6-        إقرار ميزانية الهيئة بعد التنسيق مع الشئون المالية بوزارة المالية.
7-        اعتماد الحسابات الختامية السنوية للهيئة ومركزها المالي وذلك خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ انتهاء السنة المالية.
* 8 -  وضع الخطة العامة لاستثمار أموال الهيئة والتصديق على مجالات توظيفها بالتنسيق مع وزارة المالية واتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لتنفيذها.
9        - دراسة التشريعات الخاصة بالتأمينات الإجتماعية واقتراح ما يلزم بشأنها.
10- تعيين الخبراء الإكتواريين لفحص وإعداد المركز المالي للهيئة.
11- استثمار أموال الهيئة.
12- تعيين مراقب أو أكثر للحسابات يكون تابعاً لرئيس مجلس الإدارة مباشرة وتحديد أتعابه السنوية ، ويختص بتدقيق حسابات الهيئة.
13- قبول الهبات والوصايا والإعانات والتبرعات.
14- أية موضوعات أخرى يحيلها الوزير للمجلس.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
* يراجع المرسوم السلطاني رقم (31/96) المعدل بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم (24/97).

**مادة (8) :* يتولى إدارة الهيئة مدير عام ، يصدر بتعيينه وتحديد مخصصاته قرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة.
ويكون مدير عام الهيئة مقرراً وأمين السر لمجلس الإدارة ويختار الوزير في حالة غياب المدير العام من يحل محله في ممارسة إختصاصاته وذلك بصفة مؤقتة.
***مادة (9) :*    يمثل المدير العام الهيئة في علاقاتها بالغير وأمام القضاء ويتولى على الأخص ما يأتي : 
1-      تنفيذ قرارات مجلس الإدارة.
2-      إدارة الهيئة والإشراف على موظفيها وتطوير نظام العمل بها ومتابعته.
3-      دراسة وإقرار المسائل المالية والإدارية والفنية التي تقضى القوانين والقرارات واللوائح باختصاصه بها.
4-   عرض مشروع ميزانية الهيئة على مجلس الإدارة قبل ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ بداية السنة المالية مع تقرير متابعة أعمال الهيئة و تقييم أدائها .
5-      إعداد الحسابات الشهرية التي توضح موقف المصروفات والإيرادات والمركز المالي للهيئة وتقديمها لمجلس الإدارة.
6-   إعداد الحسابات الختامية المدققة للهيئة بعد انتهاء السنة المالية، وعرضها على مجلس الإدارة وإرسالها إلى الجهات المختصة خلال شهر من تاريخ موافقة مجلس الإدارة عليها. 
7-   موافاة الوزارة وأجهزة الدولة بما تطلبه من بيانات وتقارير عن نشاط الهيئة بصفة عامة. وللمدير العام أن يفوض غيره من موظفي الهيئة في ممارسة بعض اختصاصاته.

*     استبدلت بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 54/99, وتم تعديل مسمى الرئيس التنفيذي   حيثما ورد في قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية إلى مسمى المدير العام.
**    استبدلت الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 54/99.


*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــ**
* 
*الفصل الثاني*
*النظام المالي للهيئة*
*مادة (10) :*ينشأ حساب مستقل لكل فرع من فرعي التأمينات الإجتماعية . 
*مادة (11) :*يفحص المركز المالي للهيئة مرة على الأقل كل ثلاث سنوات بمعرفة خبير إكتواري أو أكثر.
     ويجب أن يتناول هذا الفحص تقدير قيمة الالتزامات القائمة ، فإذا تبين وجود عجز في أموال الهيئة التزمت الخزانة العامة بسداده ، ويعتبر ما تدفعه الخزانة العامة قرضاً على الهيئة تلتزم بسداده من أي فائض يتوفر لديها في السنوات المقبلة ، ويجب في هذه الحالة أن يوضح الخبير أسباب هذا العجز والوسائل الكفيلة بتلافيه.
     أما إذا تبين وجود أموال فائضة فترحل إلى حساب خاص يفتح وفقاً للنظم المالية المعمول بها في الدولة ، ولا يجوز التصرف فيه إلا بموافقة مجلس الإدارة وبالتنسيق مع وزارة المالية في الأغراض الآتية : 
أ- تسوية كل أو بعض العجز الذي أدته الخزانة العامة.
ب- تكوين احتياطي عام وإحتياطيات خاصة للأغراض المختلفة.
*مادة (12) :* تبدأ السنة المالية للهيئة اعتبارا من أول يناير وتنتهي في آخر ديسمبر من ذات العام عدا السنة المالية الأولى فتبدأ اعتبارا من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون وحتى نهاية ديسمبر من العام التالي.
*الباب الثالث**اشتراكات التأمين ومواعيد دفعها***  مادة (13) :*تحسب اشتراكات التأمين المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون على أساس الأجر الأساسي الذي يتقاضاه المؤمن عليه. كما يحسب الاشتراك بالنسبة إلى العامل الذي يتقاضى أجره بالقطعة أو بالإنتاج أو بالساعة على أساس المتوسط الشهري لما تقاضاه عن مدة عمله الفعلية في الثلاثة أشهر الأخيرة. ويصدر الوزير بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة قراراً بالمواعيد والشروط التي تتبع في تحصيل الاشتراكات والمبالغ الأخرى المستحقة للهيئة طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
*مادة (14) :*  يجب ألا يقل الاشتراك الذي يؤدي للهيئة بالنسبة للعامل المؤمن عليه عن الاشتراك الذي يؤدي عن عامل يتقاضى الحد الأدنى المقرر للأجور.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــ
*  صدر تنفيذاً لذلك القرار الوزاري رقم (126/92) المعدل بالقرار رقم (48/94).
*مادة (15) :*  تعتبر الاشتراكات المنصوص عليها في القانون المستحقة عن كل شهر سواء المقتطعة من أجور المؤمن عليهم أو التي يؤديها صاحب العمل واجبة الأداء للهيئة خلال الخمسة عشر يوماً الأولى من الشهر الذي يلي الشهر المستحقة عنه الاشتراكات.
*مادة (16) :*    يلتزم صاحب العمل بدفع كامل الإشتراكات المستحقة عليه وعلى المؤمن عليه إلى الهيئة في الميعاد المشار إليه في المادة السابقة وهو وحده المسئول قبل الهيئة عن دفعها ، وله مقابل ذلك أن يقتطع من أجر المؤمن عليه ما يقع على عاتقه من اشتراك في كل مرة يدفع إليه أجره. 
**مادة (17) :*  يلتزم كل صاحب عمل خاضع للقانون لم يشترك في التأمين عن كل أو بعض عماله ، أو لم يؤد الإشتراكات على أساس الأجور الحقيقية ، أو لم يؤد مكافأة نهاية الخدمة المشار إليها بالبند (4) من المادة (20) , أو امتنع أو تأخر عن سداد الاشتراكات المستحقة في المواعيد المنصوص عليها في المادة (15) بأن يؤدى إلى الهيئة مبلغاً إضافياً يقدر بنسبة 13.5% من الإشتراكات التي لم يؤدها أو من المبالغ المستحقة نظير مكافأة نهاية الخدمة ما لم تكن هناك أسباب قهرية يقدرها مجلس إدارة الهيئة وفقاً للضوابط التي يحددها في هذا الشأن.
*مادة (18) :*  يجوز تقسيط المبالغ المستحقة نظير مكافأة نهاية الخدمة عن المدة السابقة على الاشتراك في التأمين والمنصوص عليها في الفقرة 4 من المادة (20) على خمسة أقساط سنوية على الأكثر ، ويدفع صاحب العمل كل قسط في نهاية كل سنة مع فائدة على ما يتبقى من المبلغ تحدد بقرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة بشرط ألا تزيد نسبتها على 3 % .
** * مادة (19) :*  على أصحاب الأعمال الذين لديهم أنظمة للتقاعد عند العمل بهذا القانون إخطار الهيئة عن هذه الأنظمة مع بيان كاف بشروط هذه الأنظمة والمزايا المقررة فيها للعمال . فإذا تبين للهيئة أن النظام الذي يديره رب العمل يوفر مزايا أفضل من تلك التي توفرها الهيئة ، يصدر الوزير بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة قراراً باستثناء رب العمل من تطبيق أحكام القانون ، ويشتمل القرار على الضوابط اللازمة للإشراف على ذلك النظام ومراجعة حساباته بصفة دورية للتأكد من ملاءمته لتغطية الالتزامات المترتبة عليه. أما الأنظمة التي توفر نفس المزايا التي توفرها الهيئة أو أقل منها فيصدر الوزير بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة قراراً بإدماجها في الهيئة ويحدد القرار القواعد والإجراءات والمواعيد لهذا الإدماج.
*      استبدلت بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 60/97
* *   صدر القرار الوزاري رقم (259/2000) بإدماج صندوق تقاعد مؤسسة خدمات الموانئ في الهيئة.



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
* الباب الرابع**فرع تأمين الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة لسبب غير مهني**الفصل الاول** التمويل**مادة (20)  :**  يمول فرع التأمين ضد الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة مما يلي :*
1 ـ الحصة التي يلتزم صاحب العمل بسدادها للهيئة بواقع 8% من أجر المؤمن عليه شهرياً .
2 ـ  الحصة التي يلتزم بها المؤمن عليه بواقع 5% من أجره شهرياً.
*3 ـ  المبالغ التي تلتزم بها الخزانة العامة بواقع 2% من الأجور الشهرية للمؤمن عليهم وتؤدى إلى الهيئة في أول الشهر التالي لتاريخ الاستحقاق.
**4 ـ  المبالغ التي يؤديها صاحب العمل للهيئة نظير مكافأة نهاية الخدمة المحسوبة وفقاً لقانون العمل أو المنصوص عليها في عقد العمل أو لوائح النظم الأساسية للشركات وذلك عن مدة الخدمة السابقة مباشرة على الاشتراك في هذا القانون.  
5 ـ  ريع استثمار أموال التأمينات الاجتماعية.
6 ـ  الهبات والوصايا والتبرعات والإعانات التي يوافق عليها مجلس الإدارة.
7 ـ  المبالغ الإضافية وفوائد التأخير المستحقة طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
8 ـ  القروض التي ترصد في ميزانية الدولة لتغطية العجز.
9 ـ  الموارد الأخرى التي تخصص لهذا التأمين.
*** *مادة (20) مكرراً :*  يلتزم العامل في القطاع الخاص و المتقاعد من خدمة الحكومة والحاصل على معاش تقاعدي بسداد حصته بواقع 5% من أجره الشهري, كما يلتزم صاحب العمل بسداد حصته للهيئة العامة للتأمينات الاجتماعية بواقع 8% من أجر العامل المؤمن عليه شهرياً و عند انتهاء خدمة هذا العامل تصرف إليه الهيئة مكافأة نهاية خدمة وفقاً لأحكام المادتين 25 و 26 من هذا القانون دون أية مبالغ أخرى.*     عدلت هذه النسبة إلى 2% اعتباراً من 1/1/1998م
**    استبدلت بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 60/97 
***  اضيفت بالمرسوم السلطاني 72/96


*الفصل الثاني**استحقاق معاش الشيخوخة***مادة (21)   :*  يستحق المؤمن عليه من الهيئة معاش الشيخوخة وفقاً لمدد اشتراكه في التأمين ابتداء من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون ، سواء كانت متصلة أو منفصلة في الحالات الآتية :
1 ـ  انتهاء خدمة المؤمن عليه ببلوغه سن الستين من عمره متى كانت مدة اشتراكه في التأمين (180) شهرا على الأقل ، أو ببلوغ المؤمن عليها سن الخامسة والخمسين من عمرها متى كانت مدة اشتراكها في التأمين (120) شهراً على الأقل.
2 ـ انتهاء خدمة المؤمن عليه قبل بلوغه سن الستين من عمره متى كانت مدة اشتراكه في التأمين (240) شهراً على الأقل ، أو المؤمن عليها قبل بلوغها سن الخامسة والخمسين متى كانت مدة اشتراكها (180) شهراً على الأقل.
ويخفض المعاش المستحق في هذه الحالة بنسبة تقدر تبعا لسن المؤمن عليه وفقاً للجدول رقم (3) المرافق. ولا يسري التخفيض بالنسب المشار إليها بالفقرة الثانية من هذا البند في حالات طلب المؤمن عليه أو المستحقين عنه صرف المعاش لثبوت العجز أو وقوع الوفاة.
3 ـ انتهاء خدمة المؤمن عليه بعد سن الستين من عمره والمؤمن عليها بعد سن الخامسة والخمسين متى كانت مدة الاشتراك في التأمين (180) شهراً على الأقل منها ما لا يقل عن (36) شهراً متصلة خلال السنوات الخمس الأخيرة السابقة على انتهاء الخدمة.
      ويحسب ضمن مدة الاشتراك في التأمين بالبنود الثلاثة السابقة المدد التي يتقاضى خلالها المؤمن عليه بدلات يومية في حالة عجزه المؤقت عن العمل بسبب إصابة العمل ، ويدخل في حساب المدد المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة مدد الغياب بدون أجر ومدد الوقف عن العمل بدون أجر على أن تؤدى عن هذه المدد الاشتراكات المقررة .
*الفصل الثالث* *استحقاق معاشات العجز والوفاة الناشئين* *عن سبب غير مهني**مادة (22)  :*  إذا انتهت خدمة المؤمن عليه للعجز أو للوفاة بسبب غير مهني قبل بلوغه سن الستين أو قبل بلوغ المؤمن عليها سن الخامسة والخمسين أو إذا انتهت الخدمة بسبب الوفاة في أي سن استحق المعاش للمؤمن عليه أو المؤمن عليها أو المستحقين عنهما بأحد الشروط الآتية :
أ - إذا بلغت مدة الاشتراك في التأمين ستة أشهر متصلة على الأقل قبل حدوث العجز أو وقوع الوفاة مباشرة.
*    استبدلت الفقرتان الأخيرتان من هذه المادة بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 60/97


ب- إذا بلغت مدة الاشتراك في التأمين (12) شهراً متقطعة منها على الأقل ثلاثة أشهر اشتراك في التأمين متصلة قبل حدوث العجز أو الوفاة مباشرة.
      فإذا لم يحدث العجز أو لم تقع الوفاة بعد استيفاء الحد الأدنى لمدد الاشتراك المشار إليها بالبند (أ) أو (ب) السابقين وانقطع أيهما عن الاشتراك في التأمين لأي سبب من الأسباب كان لأيهما أو للمستحقين عنهما حسب الحالة الحق في المعاش إذا حدث العجز خلال سنة من تاريخ الانقطاع عن الاشتراك في التأمين وقبل بلوغ المؤمن عليه سن الستين أو المؤمن عليها سن الخامسة والخمسين أو إذا وقعت الوفاة خلال سنة من تاريخ الانقطاع عن الاشتراك في التأمين بغض النظر عن السن ما لم تكن قد توافرت في شأن أيهما حالة استحقاق المعاش المنصوص عليها في البند (2) من المادة (21) السابقة وكان هذا المعاش * أفضل. ويصدر قرار من الوزير بعد التنسيق مع وزير الصحة بكيفية إثبات العجز أو الوفاة.
 * * *مادة (22) مكرراً :*  تحسب للمؤمن عليه ضمن المدة المحسوبة لتقدير معاش الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة أو لتقدير مكافأة مدد الخدمة السابقة على تاريخ العمل بقانون التأمينات الاجتماعية شريطة أن يكون صاحب العمل قد سدد عن تلك المدد للهيئة مكافأة نهاية الخدمة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (4) من المادة (20). كما يجوز للمؤمن عليه ضم مدد اشتراك إعتبارية ضمن مدد الاشتراك في تأمين الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة بهدف استكمال المدد اللازمة لاستحقاق المعاش أو لزيادته. وتصدر القواعد والشروط والجداول المنظمة لحساب المدد الاعتبارية المشار إليها ضمن مدد الاشتراك في التأمين بقرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة.
*الفصل الرابع**استبدال المعاش**مادة (23)  :*   يجوز للهيئة أن تستبدل بحق المستفيد من أصحاب المعاشات في معاشه مبلغاً إجمالياً يحدد كرأسمال للقيمة المستبدلة من المعاش ويجب ألا يزيد المبلغ المستبدل على ربع المعاش ، ويحسب بواقع عشرة ريالات عن كل ريال يتم استبداله.
                  ويتم الاستبدال في الحدود ووفقا للشروط والأوضاع وفي الحالات التي يصدر بها قرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة.

*الفصل الخامس* *استحقاق مكافأة نهاية الخدمة* *مادة (24)   :*   إذا انتهت خدمة المؤمن عليه ، ولم تتوافر فيه شروط استحقاق المعاش استحق مكافأة نهاية الخدمة بشرط ألا تقل مدة اشتراكه في التأمين عن سنة كاملة.
*  صدر تنفيذاً لذلك القرار الوزاري رقم (11/93).
* * أضيفت بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم (60/97).


*مادة (25)   :*  تحسب مكافأة نهاية الخدمة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة على أساس آخر أجر أساسي تقاضاه العامل عند انتهاء خدمته بواقع أجر شهر واحد عن كل سنة من الثلاث سنوات الأولى من سنوات اشتراكه في التأمين وبواقع أجر شهرين عن السنوات التي تلي الثلاث سنوات الأولى .
*مادة (26)   :*  تدفع المكافأة المشار إليها عند وفاة المؤمن عليه للمستحقين للمعاش وبالشروط والأوضاع المنصوص عليها في الباب السادس من هذا القانون.

*الفصل السادس**حساب معاش الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة**بسبب غير مهني***مادة (27)   :*   يحسب معاش الشيخوخة بواقع جزء من أربعين من المتوسط الشهري للأجر المستحق للمؤمن عليه والمسدد على أساسه اشتراك التأمين خلال السنتين الأخيرتين من مدة الاشتراك في التأمين أو مدة الاشتراك أن قلت عن ذلك ، مضروباً في عدد سنوات الاشتراك الكاملة في التأمين.
***مادة (27) مكرراً :*  يراعى عند حساب المتوسط الشهري للأجور المشار إليها في المادة السابقة ألا يجاوز الفرق زيادة أو نقصاً بين أجر المؤمن عليه في نهاية السنوات الثلاث الأخيرة من خدمته أو مدة خدمته إن قلت عن ذلك وأجره في بدايتها 40% فإذا تجاوز الفرق هذا الحد فلا تدخل الزيادة في متوسط الأجر الشهري الذي يربط على أساسه معاش الشيخوخة.  
****مادة (28)   :*  يحسب المعاش في حالة العجز أو الوفاة على أساس 40% من الأجر عند حدوث الوفاة أو العجز أو جزء من أربعين من الأجر الأخير المستحق للمؤمن عليه مضروباً في عدد سنوات الاشتراك أيهما أكبر.

*الفصل السابع* *الأحكام العامة للتأمين ضد الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة**مادة (29)  :*   في حساب مدد الاشتراك في التأمين يجبر كسر الشهر إلى شهر كامل في كل مدة ، ثم يجبر كسر السنة في مجموع هذه المدد إلى سنة كاملة إذا كان من شأن ذلك استحقاق المؤمن عليه المعاش.
*مادة (30)  :*   في حالة تعيين أحد الأشخاص المعاملين بقانون معاشات ومكافآت ما بعد الخدمة لموظفي الحكومة العُمانيين بالقطاع الخاص ، وخضوعه لأحكام هذا القانون أو  العكس يلتزم كل من صندوق المعاشات والمكافآت والهيئة العامة للتأمينات الاجتماعية بتحويل حصيلة الاشتراك التي اقتطعت من مرتبه وحصة الحكومة التي أديت لحسابه أو حصيلة حصة العامل في اشتراكات تأمين الشيخوخة والعجز والوفاة وحصة صاحب العمل وحصة الخزانة العامة التي أديت لحساب المؤمن عليه إلى الجهة التي يعامل بقانونها ، وتطبق في هـذه الحالـة 
*      استبدلت بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 60/97
**    اضيفت بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 60/97
***  استبدلت بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 60/97



          أحكام قانون الجهة المحولة إليها الحصيلة مع ضم المدتين السابقة واللاحقة إذا لم يكن قد صرف مستحقاته وفقاً للنظام الذي كان يخضع له ، ويبدأ باستقطاع نسبة الاشتراك من تاريخ تعيينه. أما إذا كان قد تم صرف مستحقاته فإنه يشترط لضم مدة خدمته السابقة أن يقدم طلباً بذلك خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ تعيينه وأن يقوم برد مكافأة نهاية الخدمة التي صرفت له. وإذا كان الشخص قد بلغ معاشه عند التعيين الحد الأقصى المنصوص عليه في القانون الذي كان معاملاً به فلا تحول الحصيلة  ويستحق عن المدة الجديدة مكافأة نهاية الخدمة متى استوفى الشروط اللازمة لذلك.

*الباب الخامس**فرع التأمين ضد اصابات العمل والأمراض المهنية**الفصل الأول* *التمويل والعناية الطبية**مادة (31)   :**   يمول فرع التأمين ضد إصابات العمل والأمراض المهنية مما يلي :*
1 ـ الاشتراكات الشهرية التي يلتزم أصحاب الأعمال بأدائها للهيئة بواقع (1%) من أجور عمالهم الشهرية ، ويلتزم صاحب العمل وحده بأداء هذا الاشتراك.
2 ـ ريع استثمار الاشتراكات المشار إليها بالبند السابق وفي حالة وجود فائض يرحل إلى الحساب المنصوص عليه في المادة (11) من هذا القانون.
*مادة (32)   :**  تلتزم الهيئة بتوفير العناية الطبية للمؤمن عليه في حالة إصابة العمل وتشمل العناية ما يلي :*
1 ـ خدمات الأطباء العامين والأخصائيين والمساعدين الطبيين والخدمات الملحقة.
2 ـ العلاج والإقامة بالمستشفيات.
3 ـ توفير وتقديم الأدوية والمواد الطبية اللازمة.
4 ـ إجراء العمليات الجراحية وصور الأشعة وغيرها من البحوث الطبية .
5 ـ توفير الخدمات التأهيلية والأطراف الصناعية ونحوها وأية تجهيزات طبية وجراحية لاستدراك الإصابة.
6 ـ نفقات انتقال المصاب من مكان العمل أو من مسكنه إلى المركز الطبي أو المستشفى لتلقي العلاج وكذلك نفقات عودته. وتحدد بقرار من الوزير بناء على موافقة مجلس الإدارة القواعد الخاصة بتقدير نفقات الانتقال.
      وعلى الهيئة إبرام اتفاقيات خاصة مع وزارة الصحة أو أية جهة أخرى لتقديم العلاج بالفئات التي تحددها أو نظير مبلغ مقطوع وفقاً للقواعد التي يصدر بها قرار من الوزير بناء على ما يتم الاتفاق عليه بينه وبين وزير الصحة وموافقة مجلس الإدارة.
*الفصل الثاني**البدلات اليومية* *في حالة الإصابة**مادة (33)  :*   يتحمل صاحب العمل أجر يوم الإصابة أياً كان وقت وقوعها وإذا حالت الإصابة بين المؤمن عليه وبين أداء عمله أوقف صرف مرتبه ، وتتحمل الهيئة بدلاً يومياً تقوم بصرفه للمصاب في مواعيد صرف الأجور طوال مدة عجزه عن أداء عمله حتى شفائه أو استقرار حالته بثبوت العجز المستديم أو حدوث الوفاة أي الحالات أسبق.
                  وتعتبر في حكم الإصابة كل حالة انتكاس أو مضاعفة تنشأ عنها ، وكذلك كل حالة مرضية مهنية مما هو مبين بالجدول رقم (1) المرافق تظهر أعراضها خلال سنة من تاريخ انتهاء خدمة المؤمن عليه.
*مادة (34)   :*   يكون البدل المشار إليه (75%) من الأجر اليومي للمصاب طوال مدة عجزه عن العمل ويقدر هذا البدل على أساس الأجر الشهري المسدد عنه الاشتراك مقسوما على (30).
*مادة (35)   :*  لا يستحق البدل اليومي للإصابة والتعويض عن العجز الدائم في الحالات التالية :
أ ـ إذا تعمد المؤمن عليه إصابة نفسه.
ب ـ إذا حدثت الإصابة بسبب انحراف مقصود في السلوك من جانب المصاب ويعتبر كذلك :
1 ـ كل فعل يأتيه المصاب تحت تأثير الخمر أو المخدرات.
2 ـ كل مخالفة صريحة لتعليمات الوقاية المعلقة في مكان ظاهر في محل العمل.
     وذلك كله ما لم ينشأ عن الإصابة وفاة المؤمن عليه أو تخلف عجز مستديم تزيد نسبته عن (25%) من العجز الكامل المستديم. ولا يجوز التمسك بالحالات السابقة إلا إذا ثبت ذلك من التحقيق الذي يجرى وفقاً لحكم المادة (48).

*الفصل الثالث* *التعويض والمعاش* *في حالة إصابة العمل**مادة (36)  :*   في حالة العجز الدائم الجزئي الناجم عن الإصابة الذي لا تصل نسبته إلى (30) بالمائة من العجز الكلي المستديم يحق للمصاب تقاضي تعويض إصابة مقطوع يساوي (36) مرة من المعاش الشهري المحدد للعجز الدائم الجزئي الذي كان يفترض أن يطالب به طبقاً للمادة التالية تبعاً للنسبة المئوية للعجز الحاصل. ولا يجوز لصاحب العمل إنهاء خدمة العامل بسبب العجز الجزئي المذكور بالفقرة السابقة .
مادة (37)  :  * أ ـ في حالة العجز الدائم الجزئي الناجم عن إصابة عمل والذي تعادل نسبته 30% أو تجاوزها ولا تصل للعجز الكلي الدائم يحق للمصاب تقاضي معاش يساوي نسبة ذلك العجز من معاش العجز الكلي الدائم ، ويجمع المؤمن عليه بين معاشه وأجره من العمل دون حدود مادامت نسبة الإصابة لم تصل للعجز الكلي الدائم.
                 ب ـ وإذا نشأ عن إصابة العمل عجز دائم كلي أو وفاة المصاب يستحق المؤمن عليه أو المستحقين عنه معاشاً شهرياً يعادل (75) بالمائة من الأجر الخاضع للاشتراك.
*مادة (38)  :**  تقدر نسبة العجز الجزئي المستديم وفقاً للقواعد الآتية :*
1 ـ إذا كان العجز مبيناً بالجدول رقم (2) المرافق لهذا القانون روعيت النسب المئوية من درجة العجز الكلي المبينة به.
2 ـ  إذا لم يكن العجز مما ورد بالجدول المذكور فتقدر نسبته بنسبة ما أصاب العامل من عجز في مقدرته على الكسب ، على أن تبين تلك النسبة في الشهادة الطبية.
3 ـ  إذا كان للعجز المتخلف تأثير خاص على قدرة المصاب على الكسب في مهنته الأصلية فيجب توضيح نوع العمل الذي يؤديه المصاب تفصيلاً مع بيان تأثير ذلك في زيادة درجة العجز في تلك الحالات على النسب المقررة لها في الجدول رقم (2) المرافق لهذا القانون.
       ويجوز تعديل الجدول رقم (2) المشار إليه بالبند رقم (1) من هذه المادة وكذلك الجدول رقم (1) المشار إليه في الفقرة الثانية من المادة (33) بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض الوزير بعد التنسيق مع وزير الصحة.
*مادة (39)   :*  إذا كان قد سبق للمصاب أن لحقته إصابة عمل أو انتكست إصابته أو حدثت لها مضاعفة روعي في تعويضه عن الإصابة الجديدة القواعد الآتية :
1 ـ  إذا كانت نسبة العجز الناشئ عن الإصابة الجديدة والإصابات السابقة أقل من (30%) عوض المصاب عن إصابته الأخيرة على أساس نسبة العجز المتخلف عنها وحدها والأجر الخاضع للاشتراك وقت الإصابة الأخيرة.
2 ـ  إذا كانت نسبة العجز الناشئ عن الإصابة الجديدة والإصابات السابقة تساوي (30%) أو أكثر فيعامل المصاب على الوجه الأتي :
أ  ـ  إذا كان المصاب قد عوض عن إصابته السابقة تعويضاً من دفعة واحدة يقدر معاشه على أساس نسبة العجز المتخلف عن إصاباته جميعها والأجر الخاضع للاشتراك وقت الإصابة الأخيرة.
ب ـ  إذا كان المصاب مستحقاً لمعاش العجز  يقدر معاشه على أساس نسبة العجز المتخلف عن إصاباته جميعها والأجر الخاضع للاشتراك وقت الإصابة الأخيرة بشرط ألا يقل ذلك المعاش عن معاشه عن الإصابة السابقة.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*          استبدلت هذه الفقرة بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم (60/97) .
*مادة (40)   :*  تقدر نسبة العجز الدائم تبعاً لطبيعة العاهة للمصاب وحالته العامة وعمره ومهنته وملكاته الجسدية والعقلية وإمكانياته وقدرته المهنية ، ويكون ذلك بالاسترشاد بالجدول رقم (2) المرافق ، وتمنح التعويضات ومعاشات العجز الدائم بصورة مؤقتة ويجب على الهيئة إعادة عرض المصاب لفحوص طبية دورية خلال أربع سنوات من تاريخ ثبوت العجز ، ما لم تقرر اللجنة الطبية عدم احتمال حدوث أي تغيير خلال هذه المدة . ويكون إثبات العجز الدائم ودرجته أو حدوث أي تغيير فيها أو شفاء المصاب أو عودته إلى عمله بشهادة من اللجنة الطبية المختصة.
*مادة (41)   :*  لكل من المصاب وجهة العلاج والهيئة طلب إعادة الفحص الطبي مرة كل ستة أشهر خلال السنة الأولى من تاريخ ثبوت العجز ومرة كل سنة خلال الثلاث سنوات التالية ، وعلى اللجنة الطبية المختصة أن تعيد تقدير درجة العجز في كل مرة ، ولا يجوز إعادة التقدير بعد انتهاء أربع سنوات من تاريخ ثبوت العجز ، ويتم إعادة الفحص بمعرفة اللجنة الطبية المختصة.
*مادة (42)   :*  في حالة تعديل نسبة العجز عند إعادة الفحص الطبي وفقاً للمادة السابقة تراعى القواعد الآتية :
أ  ـ  إذا كان المؤمن عليه صاحب معاش يعدل معاش العجز أو يوقف اعتباراً من أول الشهر التالي لثبوت درجة العجز الأخيرة ، أو تبعاً لما يتضح من إعادة الفحص الطبي وذلك وفقاً لما يطرأ على درجة العجز من زيادة أو نقص حسب الحالة ، وإذا نقصت درجة العجز عن (30%) أوقف صرف المعاش نهائياً ويمنح المصاب تعويضاً من دفعة واحدة وفقاً لحكم المادة (36).
ب ـ إذا كان المؤمن عليه سبق أن عوض عن درجة العجز التي قدرت أول مرة تعويضاً من دفعة واحدة يراعى ما يلي :
1 ـ  إذا كانت درجة العجز المقدرة عند إعادة الفحص تزيد عن الدرجة المقدرة من قبل وتقل عن (30%) استحق المصاب تعويضاً محسوباً على أساس النسبة الأخيرة والأجر المتخذ أساساً للاشتراك عند ثبوت العجز في المرة الأولى مخصوماً منه التعويض السابق صرفه له ، ولا يترتب على نقصان العجز عن النسبة المقدرة من قبل ، المساس بالتعويض السابق صرفه.
2      ـ إذا كانت درجة العجز المقدرة عند إعادة الفحص تبلغ (30%) أو أكثر استحق المصاب معاش العجز محسوباً وفقاً لحكم المادة (37) فقرة (أ) على أساس الأجر عند ثبوت العجز في المرة الأولى.
ويصرف إليه هذا المعاش اعتباراً من أول الشهر التالي لتاريخ ثبوت درجة العجز الأخيرة مخصوماً منه الفرق بين التعويض السابق صرفه إليه وقيمة المعاش بافتراض استحقاقه له على أساس درجة العجز المقدرة في المرة الأولى وذلك في حدود ربع المعاش شهرياً لحين استيفاء ما سبق صرفه من تعويض.
*مادة (43)   :*  للمؤمن عليه المصاب أن يتقدم إلى الهيئة بطلب إعادة النظر في قرار جهة العلاج وذلك خلال أسبوع من تاريخ انتهاء العلاج أو من تاريخ العودة إلى العمل.
                  كما يكون له الحق في أن يطلب من الهيئة إعادة النظر في قرار اللجنة الطبية بعدم ثبوت العجز أو بتقدير نسبته وذلك خلال شهر من تاريخ إخطاره بقرار اللجنة ، ويقدم الطلب مرفقاً به شهادة طبية مؤيدة لوجهة نظره.
*مادة (44)   :*  على الهيئة إحالة طلب إعادة النظر في قرار اللجنة الطبية المشار إليه في المادة السابقة إلى اللجنة الطبية الاستئنافية ، وعليها إخطار المصاب بقرارها بخطاب مسجل بعلم الوصول خلال أسبوع على الأكثر من تاريخ وصول القرار إليها ، ويكون هذا القرار نهائياً وملزماً للطرفين ، وعلى الهيئة تنفيذ ما يترتب عليه من التزامات.
*مادة (45)   :*  يجوز للهيئة أن توقف صرف معاش العجز اعتباراً من أول الشهر التالي للتاريخ المحدد لإعادة الفحص الطبي بمعرفة اللجنة الطبية المختصة وذلك إذا لم يتقدم صاحبه لإعادة الفحص الذي تطلبه الهيئة في الموعد الذي تخطره به ، أو إذا امتنع عن الخضوع للعلاج وللزيارات والفحوص الطبية ، أو عن المواظبة على التأهيل الذي تقرره اللجنة الطبية المختصة أو إذا لم يمتنع عن ممارسة أي نشاط غير مسموح به بمعرفة اللجنة المذكورة.
                  ويستمر وقف صرف المعاش إلى حين زوال أسبابه أو إلى أن يتقدم صاحبه لإعادة الفحص، فإذا أسفرت إعادة الفحص عن نقص درجة العجز عن النسبة السابق تقديرها اعتبرت النسبة الجديدة أساساً للتسوية اعتباراً من التاريخ الذي كان محدداً لإعادة الفحص الطبي.
                  ويجوز للهيئة أن تتجاوز عن تخلف المصاب عن إعادة الفحص إذا قدم أسباباً مقبولة.
                  وتتبع في صرف المستحق عن مدة الوقف ما تسفر عنه نتيجة إعادة الفحص الطبي.
*مادة (46)   :*  على العامل المصاب أن يبلغ صاحب العمل أو مندوبه بأي حادث يكون سبباً في إصابته والظروف التي وقع فيها متى سمحت حالته بذلك ، ويعتبر صاحب العمل بأنه قد أبلغ بالحادث وذلك في الأحوال الآتية :
أ  ـ  إذا توفى العامل في أو حول مبنى يستعمله صاحب العمل أو تابعة لمهنته أو في أي مكان كان العامل وقت وقوع الحادث يعمل فيه تحت إشراف صاحب العمل أو أي شخص أخر مسئول تجاه صاحب العمل.
ب ـ  إذا عولج العامل أو قدمت إليه الإسعافات الأولية من أي نوع في مكان الحادث أو في محل يستعمله صاحب العمل أو تحت إشرافه.
ج  ـ إذا كان صاحب العمل أو أي شخص مسئول تجاهه قد أحيط علماً بالحادث من أي مصدر.
*مادة (47)   :*  على صاحب العمل أو المشرف المسئول أن يبلغ كلاً من دائرة أو مكتب التأمينات الاجتماعية والشرطة عن كل إصابة عمل تقع بين عُماله خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من علمه بوقوعها وأن يسلم للعامل المصاب أو لمرافقة صورة من هذا الإخطار.
                  ويجب أن يتضمن الإخطار اسم العامل وعنوانه وموجز عن الحادث وظروفه ونوع الإصابة والجهة التي نقل إليها المصاب للعلاج وكذلك أسماء وعناويـن أي من أقاربــه
 *  المعروفين وأجره في يوم وقوع الحادث. ويكون الإخطار وفقاً للنموذج الذي تعده الهيئة لهذا الغرض.
*مادة (48) :* تجري الجهة القائمة بأعمال التحقيق تحقيقاً في كل بلاغ يقدم إليها ويبين في التحقيق ظروف الحادث بالتفصيل ويثبت فيه أقوال الشهود ، كما يوضح به بصفة خاصة ما إذا كان الحادث نتيجة عمد أو سؤ سلوك فاحش مقصود من جانب المصاب ويثبت فيه كذلك أقوال صاحب العمل أو من يمثله وأقوال المصاب عندما تسمح حالته بذلك ، وعلى هذه الجهة إبلاغ دائرة أو مكتب التأمينات الاجتماعية بصورة من التحقيق ولدائرة أو مكتب التأمينات الاجتماعية أن يطلب استكمال التحقيق إذا رأى سبباً لذلك.
*مادة (49)   :*  يتم صرف البدل اليومي المشار إليه بالمادة (34) إذا حالت الإصابة بين المؤمن عليه وبين أداء عمله بناء على شهادة طبية من الجهة المعالجة.
                    ويكون صرف البدل اليومي المشار إليه بالفقرة السابقة على فترات وفقاً لما يحدده القرار
* *  الصادر من الوزير بناء على موافقة مجلس الإدارة كما يحدد القرار بيانات الشهادة الطبية المشار إليها.
*مادة (50)   :*   يستحق المؤمن عليه البدل اليومي خلال فترة انقطاعه عن العمل بسبب تركيب أو صيانة أو استبدال الجهاز التعويضي أو الطرف الصناعي وذلك على أساس أجر اشتراكه من تاريخ الانقطاع.       فإذا كان المؤمن عليه صاحب معاش أوقف صرفه خلال فترة استحقاقه للبدل ما لم يكن البدل أقل من المعاش فيستمر صرفه ، على أن تعتمد فترة الانقطاع المشار إليها بالفقرة السابقة من طبيب المستشفى العام.
*الباب السادس* *معاشات المستحقين وشروط استحقاقهم**مادة (51)  :* *** إذا توفى المؤمن عليه أو صاحب المعاش ، يكون للمستحقين المبينين أدناه الحق في أنصبة من المعاش وفقاً لما يلي :
*                  أولاً  : المجموعة (أ) وتشمل الأبناء والبنات.*
                           يكون نصيبهم نصف المعاش المستحق ويقسم بالتساوي اذا كانوا أكثر من واحد.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــ
*  صدر تنفيذاً لذلك القرار الوزاري رقم (107/96).
* *    صدر القرار الوزاري رقم (127/92) بشأن النموذج الخاص بتسوية وصرف حقوق المستحقين عن المؤمن عليه أو صاحب المعاش.
* * * استبدلت الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم (60/97).
*ثانياً  :* المجموعة (ب) وتشمل الأرملة أو الأرامل (أو الزوج إذا كان صاحب المعاش أنثى).
                          يكون نصيبهم ربع المعاش المستحق ويقسم بين الأرامل بالتساوي إذا كن أكثر من واحدة.
 *ثالثاً  :*  المجموعة (ج) وتشمل الأب والأم والأخوة والأخوات.
                           يكون نصيبهم ربع المعاش المستحق ويقسم بالتساوي إذا كانوا أكثر من واحد.
*مادة (52)   :*  يشترط لاستحقاق المعاش للمبينين في المادة السابقة ما يلي :
أ  ـ  الابن : ألا يكون قد تجاوز سن الثانية والعشرين ، ويستثنى من ذلك :
1 ـ  من يثبت عجزه عن الكسب بتقرير من السلطة الطبية المختصة ، ويكون التحقق من ذلك كل سنتين إلا إذا قررت السلطة الطبية عدم احتمال شفائه ففي هذه الحالة لا يشترط التحقق ويستمر استحقاق المعاش.
2 ـ  الطالب في إحدى مراحل التعليم التي لا تتجاوز مرحلة التعليم الجامعي وبشرط ألا يتجاوز سنه السادسة والعشرين.
ب ـ  البنت : أن تكون غير متزوجة ويسقط حقها في المعاش إذا تزوجت ثم يعود لها الحق فيه إذا طلقت أو ترملت.
ج ) الأرملة : عدم الزواج ، ويسقط حقها في المعاش إذا تزوجت ثم يعود لها الحق فيه إذا طلقت أو ترملت مرة أخرى ، 
د )   الزوج : أن يكون الزوج مصاباً بعجز يمنعه عن العمل أو الكسب بتقرير من السلطة الطبية المختصة ، ويكون التحقق من ذلك كل سنتين إلا إذا قررت السلطة الطبية عدم احتمال شفائه ، ففي هذه الحالة لا يشترط التحقق ويستمر استحقاق المعاش.
هـ)  الأب والأم : أن يكون اعتمادهما في معيشتهما على صاحب المعاش بموجب شهادة بذلك من * وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية والعمل والتدريب المهني ويسقط حقهما في المعاش إذا زال هذا السبب.
و  )  *الأخ  :*  أن يكون معتمداً في معيشته على صاحب المعاش بموجب شهادة بذلك من *وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية والعمل والتدريب المهني وبشرط عدم تجاوزه سن الثانية والعشرين ويستثنى من ذلك :
1 ـ  من يثبت عجزه عن الكسب بتقرير من السلطة الطبية المختصة ، ويكون التحقق من ذلك كل سنتين إلا إذا قررت السلطة الطبية عدم احتمال شفائه ـ ففي هذه الحالة لا يشترط التحقق ويستمر استحقاق المعاش.
2 ـ  الطالب في إحدى مراحل التعليم التي لا تتجاوز مرحلة التعليم الجامعي وبشرط ألا يتجاوز سنه السادسة والعشرين.
ز  )  *الأخت :* أن تكون غير متزوجة وتعتمد في معيشتها على صاحب المعاش بموجب شهادة بذلك من * وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية والعمل والتدريب المهني ويسقط حقها في المعاش إذا تزوجت ويعود لها الحق في المعاش إذا طلقت أو ترملت.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
* عدلت بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم (85/97).
*مادة (53)   :*  إذا لم توجد مجموعة مستحقة للمعاش أو أحد أفرادها طبقاً للمادة (51) أو سقط حق أيهم فيه طبقاً للمادة (52) يكون توزيع المعاش أو بعضه وفقاً لما يلي :
أ  ـ  نصيب أي مجموعة في حالة عدم وجودها بالكامل يؤول إلى أفراد المجموعتين الأخريين ويقسم بينهم بالتساوي.
ب ـ  نصيب أي فرد من أفراد المجموعة الواحدة يؤول إلى باقي أفراد ذات المجموعة ويقسم بينهم بالتساوي إذا تعددوا.
ج  ـ في حالة وجود مجموعة واحدة مستحقة طبقاً لنص المادتين السابقتين يؤول المعاش كاملاً إلى هذه المجموعة ويقسم بين أفرادها بالتساوي إذا تعددوا.
د   ـ يؤول المعاش إلى الهيئة في حالة عدم وجود من يستحق المعاش طبقاً لنص المادتين السابقتين من هذا القانون.
*مادة (54)   :*  لا يجوز صرف أكثر من معاش واحد من الهيئة طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون وإذا استحق أكثر من معاش صرف الأكبر قيمة. واستثناء من حكم الفقرة السابقة يجمع الأولاد والبنات بين المعاشين المستحقين عن والديهم. كما تجمع الأرملة بين معاشها عن زوجها وبين معاشها بصفتها مستفيدة بأحكام هذا القانون ، كما تجمع بين معاشها عن زوجها وبين دخلها الناتج عن عملها.
*الباب السابع**المنح الإضافية*** مادة (55)   :*   يصرف لأرملة المؤمن عليه أو لأرملة صاحب المعاش أو لأرشد أولاده - أو للوالدين أو أحدهما في حالة عدم وجود أرمله أو أولاد بالغين - منحة تعادل أجر ثلاثة أشهر على أساس الأجر الخاضع للاشتراك إذا كان في الخدمة ، وتعادل معاش ثلاثة أشهر إذا كان صاحب معاش.
*مادة (56)   :*  تصرف إلى الابنة التي تتقاضى معاشاً وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون بمناسبة زواجها منحة زواج يساوي مبلغها 15 مرة قيمة المعاش الذي تستفيد منه ، ويتوقف صرف المعاش في أخر الشهر الذي جرى فيه الزواج ، وتصرف منحة الزواج مرة واحدة.
** * مادة (57)  :*   تصرف منحة عند وفاة المؤمن عليه أو وفاة صاحب المعاش تعادل أجر ثلاثة أشهر على أساس الأجر الخاضع للاشتراك إذا كان في الخدمة وتعادل معاش ثلاثة أشهر إذا كان


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ
  *    استبدلت بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 60/97 ـ ويراجع القرار الوزاري رقم 39/93 .
**    استبدلت بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 60/97 ـ ويراجع القرار الوزاري رقم 39/93 .
صاحب معاش وذلك لمواجهة مصاريف الجنازة و العزاء. على أن لا تتجاوز قيمة المنحة في جميع الأحوال ألف ريال عماني. ويكون صرف المنحة لأرملة المتوفى أو لأرشد أولاده , فإذا لم توجد أرملة أو أبناء بالغين صرفت إلى الشخص الذي يثبت قيامه بصرف مصاريف الجنازة و العزاء بموجب شهادة معتمدة من الوالي أو من يفوضه.  
*مادة (58)   :*  أ ـ في حالة فقد المؤمن عليه أو فقد صاحب المعاش ، يصرف للمستحقين عنه إعانة شهرية تعادل ما يستحقونه من معاش بافتراض وفاته وذلك اعتباراً من أول الشهر الذي فقد فيه إلى أن يظهر أو تثبت وفاته حقيقة أو حكماً. وإذا كان فقد المؤمن عليه أثناء تأدية عمله فتقدر الإعانة بما يعادل المعاش المقرر في حالة الوفاة في فرع التأمين ضد إصابات العمل.
                  ويحدد الوزير ـ بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة ـ الإجراءات الواجب اتخاذها لإثبات حالة الفقد. وبعد انقضاء أربع سنوات من تاريخ الفقد أو ثبوت الوفاة حقيقة أو حكماً يعتبر تاريخ الفقد هو تاريخ انتهاء الخدمة وذلك في تقدير المعاش وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون ، ويستمر صرف الإعانة بعد ذلك باعتبارها معاشاً.
                  ب ـ إذا لم تتوافر في المؤمن عليه في الحالة السابقة شروط استحقاق المعاش صرفت إلى المستحقين عنه مكافأة نهاية الخدمة التي كان يستحقها ، فإذا لم يثبت فقده أو وفاته وعاد إلى العمل ، التزم برد قيمة المكافأة التي صرفت إلى المستحقين عنه وفقاً للقواعد والشروط التي يصدر بها قرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة.
**  مادة (58) مكرراً :*  لا تسري الأحكام المنصوص عليها في الباب السابع من هذا القانون على من تنطبق عليه أحكام المادة (20) مكرراً منه.

*الباب الثامن**أحكـــام عامـــة*** * مادة (59)  :*    يجب على صاحب العمل أن يتقدم إلى الهيئة بطلب تسجيل أي عامل جديد يلتحق بالعمل لديه وذلك خلال مدة أقصاها خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ التحاقه بالعمل ، كما يجب عليه إخطار الهيئة بإنتهاء خدمة أي عامل لديه في مدة أقصاها خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ إنتهاء الخدمة وذلك على النموذج المعد لهذا الغرض . ويلزم صاحب العمل بآداء مبلغ قدره خمسة ريالات عمانية شهرياً عن كل عامل يتأخر في تسجيله أو عن عدم إخطار الهيئة بإنتهاء خدماته ، ما لم تكن هناك أسباب قهرية يقدرها مجلس إدارة الهيئة وفقاً للضوابط التي يحددها في هذا الشأن . ويحدد بقرار من الوزير بناءً على إقتراح مجلس الإدارة طريقة التسجيل في الهيئة لكل من أصحاب الأعمال والمؤمن عليهم الخاضعين لأحكام هذا القانون والمستندات والبيانات اللازمة لإجراء التسجيل.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*    أضيفت بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 72/96
* * استبدلت بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم (60/97).
*مادة (60)   :*  تقوم الهيئة العامة بحصر المنشآت وأصحاب الأعمال خلال المدة التي يحددها القرار الصادر من الوزير بالتطبيق الفعلي للقانون في المرحلة الأولى والمراحل التالية من التطبيق ، وكذلك حصر عمالهم وتسجيلهم لديها ، ويجري ترقيم أصحاب الأعمال والعُمال وفقاً للترقيم الذي يصدر به قرار من المدير العام وبالتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة.
                  وعلى أصحاب الأعمال الاحتفاظ بالأرقام الخاصة باشتراكهم في التأمين وبالأرقام الخاصة بالعاملين لديهم ، ويتعين عليهم أن يذكروا تلك الأرقام في جميع المكاتبات المتعلقة بتنفيذ أحكام القانون كلما اقتضى الأمر.
** مادة (61)   :*  تصدر الهيئة بطاقة برقم التأمين الثابت لكل عامل لدى تسجيله لأول مرة ، ويحدد الوزير بقرار منه بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة بيانات تلك البطاقة والإجراءات الواجب اتباعها بصددها.
** ‏*مادة (62)   :**  يصدر الوزير بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة قراراً يتضمن ما يلي:*
1 ـ  بيان السجلات والدفاتر التي يلتزم بحفظها صاحب العمل، وكذلك الملفات التي ينشئها لكل مؤمن عليه والمستندات التي تودع بها.
2 ـ  البيانات والنماذج التي يلتزم صاحب العمل بتقديمها للهيئة عن العاملين وأجورهم واشتراكاتهم ومواعيد تقديم هذه البيانات والنماذج.
       ويلتزم صاحب العمل بموافاة الهيئة ببيان أسماء العاملين لديه الذين تنتهي مدة خدمتهم بسبب بلوغ سن التقاعد وذلك قبل انتهاء الخدمة بثلاثة أشهر على الأقل.
*مادة (63)   :*  يحدد بقرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة المستندات اللازمة لتسوية وصرف الحقوق المقررة بهذا القانون.
**** مادة (64)   :*  يحدد الوزير بقرار منه بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة نظام ومواعيد وكيفية صرف البدلات والتعويضات والمكافآت والمعاشات والجهات التي تصرف منها كما يحدد القرار مستندات الصرف اللازمة لذلك.
*مادة (65)   :*  تسقط حقوق الهيئة في كل الأحوال قبل أصحاب العمل والمؤمن عليهم وأصحاب المعاشات والمستحقين عنهم بمضي سبع سنوات من تاريخ الاستحقاق دون طلبها كتابةً بخطاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول قبل ذلك. ويسقط حق المؤمن عليه أوالمستحقين عنه في البدلات للإصابة وفي منح نفقات الجنازة بمرور سنة واحدة على تاريخ الإصابة أو الوفاة دون تقديم طلب بصرفها ويسقط الحق في بقية المنح الأخرى والتعويضات والمعاشات بمرور خمس سنوات على تاريخ الاستحقاق دون تقديم طلب الصرف. وتعتبر المطالبة بأي من المبالغ المتقدمة منطوية على المطالبة بباقي المبالغ المستحقة لدى الهيئة ويقطع سريان المدة المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة بالنسبة إلى المستحقين جميعاً إذا تقدم أحدهم بطلب الصرف في الموعد المحدد.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*     صدر تنفيذاً لذلك القرار الوزاري رقم (115/96).
**   صدر تنفيذاً لذلك القرار الوزاري رقم (38/93) بإصدار لائحة صرف معاشات العجز والوفاة الناشئين عن سبب غير مهني.
*** استبدلت بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم (60/97) وتراجع لائحة صرف المعاشات الصادرة بالقرار الوزاري (38/93)

*مادة (66)   :*  تقطع مدة التقادم بالتنبيه على صاحب العمل بأداء المبالغ المستحقة للهيئة بمقتضى هذا القانون وذلك بموجب كتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول يتضمن بيانا بقيمة هذه المبالغ.
                            ولا يسري التقادم في مواجهة الهيئة بالنسبة لصاحب العمل الذي لم يسبق اشتراكه في التأمين عن كل عماله أو بعضهم إلا من تاريخ علم الهيئة بالتحاقهم لديه ، كما لا يسري بالنسبة لأداء الاشتراكات على أساس أجور غير حقيقية إلا من تاريخ علم الهيئة بهذه الواقعة.
*مادة (67)   :*  تلتزم الهيئة بالوفاء بالتزاماتها المقررة كاملة بالنسبة للمؤمن عليهم والمستحقين عنهم حتى ولو لم يقم صاحب العمل بالاشتراك عنهم في الهيئة ، وتقدر الحقوق وفقاً للأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون مادامت علاقة العمل قد ثبتت لدى الهيئة بين صاحب العمل والعامل . وإذا لم تتثبت الهيئة من صحة البيانات الخاصة بمدة الاشتراك في التأمين أو  الأجر ربط المعاش أو صرف التعويض على أساس مدة الخدمة والأجر غير المتنازع عليهما. ويؤدى المعاش أو التعويض على أساس الحد الأدنى المقرر قانوناً للأجر في حالة عدم إمكان التثبت من الأجر الحقيقي وللهيئة حق مطالبة صاحب العمل بجميع الاشتراكات المقررة بهذا القانون وفوائد التأخير وكذلك المبالغ الإضافية المستحقة وفقاً لأحكامه.
*مادة (68)   :*  لا يمنع من الوفاء بجميع مستحقات الهيئة حل المنشأة أو تصفيتها أو أفلاسها أو إدماجها في غيرها أو انتقالها بالإرث أو بالوصية أو بالبيع أو النزول أو غير ذلك من التصرفات ، ويكون الخلف مسئولاً بالتضامن مع صاحب العمل السابق أو أصحاب العمل السابقين عن تنفيذ جميع الالتزامات المستحقة عليهم للهيئة.
*مادة (69)   :*  لا يجوز لكل من الهيئة أو المؤمن عليهم أو صاحب المعاش أو المستحقين عنه المنازعة في قيمة المعاش أو التعويض بعد مضي سنة من تاريخ الإخطار بتسوية المعاش نهائياً أو من تاريخ صرف التعويض فيما عدا حالات الأخطاء المادية التي تقع في الحساب عند التسوية.
*مادة (70)  :*   يكون للمبالغ المستحقة للهيئة بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون امتياز على جميع أموال المدين ، وتستوفى مباشرة بعد المصروفات القضائية والمبالغ المستحقة للخزانة العامة.
                  ولا يجوز الحجز أو النزول عن مستحقات المؤمن عليه أو صاحب المعاش والمستحقين *عنه لدى الهيئة إلا لدين النفقة أو لدين الهيئة بما لا يجاوز الربع ، وعند التزاحم يبدأ بخصم دين النفقة أولاً ويخصص الباقي للوفاء بدين الهيئة.
*مادة (71)   :*  تعفى من الضرائب والرسوم أياً كان نوعها متى وجدت :
أ -  الاشتراكات المستحقة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
ب ـ البدلات والتعويضات والمعاشات والمنح والإعانات التي تستحق طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
* تراجع المادة (27) من لائحة صرف المعاشات الصادر بالقرار الوزاري رقم (38/93).
       كما تعفى أموال الهيئة الثابتة والمنقولة وجميع عملياتها الاستثمارية مهما كان نوعها من الضرائب وذلك لمدة عشر سنوات من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون.
*مادة (72)   :*  يكون لمن يندبهم المدير العام للهيئة من موظفيها الحق في دخول محال العمل في مواعيد العمل المعتادة لإجراء التحريات اللازمة والإطلاع على السجلات والدفاتر والأوراق والمحررات والمستندات التي تتعلق بتنفيذ هذا القانون. وعلى الجهات الحكومية والإدارية موافاة الهيئة بجميع البيانات التي تطلبها في مجال تطبيق أحكام القانون وعلى جميع الجهات الحكومية المختصة تسهيل مهمتهم وتكون لهؤلاء المندوبين سلطات ضبط المخالفات وتحرير المحاضر. ويلتزم هؤلاء بالاحتفاظ بسر المهنة فيما يتعلق بالوقائع التي أطلعوا عليها أثناء ممارستهم لإعمال وظيفتهم ولا يجوز لهم أن يفشوا هذه الوقائع أو أن ينقلوها لغير الجهات المختصة.
*مادة (73) :* يجب على أصحاب العمل أو ممثليهم أن يزودوا المندوبين المذكورين في المادة السابقة بكل المعلومات اللازمة لتسهيل مهمتهم وخاصة المعلومات المتعلقة بما يلي :
*أ- * عدد العمال الذين يستخدمونهم وأسمائهم وتواريخ التحاقهم بالعمل وتاريخ ميلادهم         وأجر كل منهم.
ب- عدد العمال الذين يتركون خدمتهم وأسمائهم وتاريخ انتهاء الخدمة وأجور  كل منهم.
 ج- قيمة الأجور المدفوعة شهرياً وطبيعتها وطريقة حسابها ودفعها.
  د- طبيعة العمل الجاري ومكانه وفروع العمل إن وجدت.

*البـاب التـاسـع**العقـوبـات**مادة (74) : * يعاقب صاحب العمل أو مدير المنشأة المسئول الذي يخالف أحكام هذا القانون ، وأحكام القرارات الوزارية الصادرة بشأنه بغرامة لا تقل عن (100) ريال ولا تزيد على (500) ريال ، وتضاعف حدود الغرامة في حالة تكرار المخالفة ، وتتعدد الغرامة بعدد العمال الذين ارتكب بشأنهم صاحب العمل مخالفة أو أكثر.
*مادة (75) : * مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون آخر يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز شهراً واحداً وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائة ريال أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من تعمد إعطاء بيانات غير صحيحة أو امتنع عمداً عن إعطاء البيانات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو القرارات الوزارية المنفذة له بقصد الاستفادة أو إفادة غيره من الحصول على التعويضات أو المعاشات أو المزايا الأخرى المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وتضاعف حدود هذه الغرامة في حالة تكرار المخالفة كما يحكم على الشخص المخالف بالإضافة إلى الغرامة المشار إليها برد المبالغ التي صرفت له بدون وجه حق.
*مادة (76) :*  تؤول إلى الهيئة جميع المبالغ المحكوم بها بسبب مخالفة أحكام هذا القانون.
*البــاب العــاشــر**حكــم انتقالي**مادة(77) : * يحدد مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح الوزير وبالاتفاق مع وزارة المالية المبالغ اللازمة لتمكين الهيئة من القيام بالنفقات الأولية اللازمة لإدارتها.

*جدول رقم (1)*
*جدول أمراض المهنة**الرقم المسلسل**نوع المرض**العمليات أو الاعمال المسببة لهذا المرض*1









2
التسمم بالرصاص      ومضاعفاتهالتسمم بالزئبق ومضاعفاتهأي عمل يستدعي إستعمال أو تداول الرصاص أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه ويشمل ذلك : 
تداول الخامات المحتوية على الرصاص. صب الرصاص القديم والزنك القديم ( الخردة ) في سبائك . العمل في صناعة الأدوات من سبائك الرصاص القديم والزنك القديم ( الخردة ) في صناعة مركبات الرصاص . صهر الرصاص . تحضير واستعمال ميناء الخزف المحتوية على رصاص التلميع بواسطة برادة الرصاص أو المساحيق المحتوية على الرصاص . تحضير أو استعمال البويات أو الألوان أو الدهانات المحتوية على الرصاص … الخ . وكذا أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الرصاص أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه .

 أي عمل يستدعي إستعمال أو تداول الزئبق أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه ، وكذا أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الزئبق أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه.
ويشمل ذلك : 
العمل في صناعة مركبات الزئبق وصناعة آلات المعامل والمقاييس الزئبقية وتحضير المادة الخام في صناعة القبعات وعمليات التذهيب واستخراج الذهب وصناعة المفرقعات الزئبقية ……  الخ .

تابــع جدول رقم (1)*الرقم المسلسل**نوع المرض**العمليات أو الأعمال المسببة لهذا المرض*3





4


5


6




7




8



التسمم بالزرنيخ      ومضاعفاتهالتسمم بالأنتيمون ومضاعفاتهالتسمم بالفسفور ومضاعفاته
التسمم بالبنزول أو مثيلاته أو مركباته الاميدية أو الازوتية أو مشتقاتها ومضاعفات ذلك التسمم.
التسمم بالمنجنيز ومضاعفاتهالتسمم بالكبريت ومضاعفاتهأي عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول الزرنيخ أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه وكذا أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الزرنيخ أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه. ويشمل ذلك : 
العمليات التي يتولد فيها الزرنيخ أو مركباته وكذا العمل في إنتاج أو صناعة الزرنيخ أو مركباته.

أي عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول الأنتيمون أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه ، وكذا أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الانتيمون أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه.

أي عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول الفسفور أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه ، وكذا أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الفسفور أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه.

كل عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول هذه المواد وكذا كل عمل يستدعي التعرض لأبخرتها أو غبارها.



كل عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول المنجنيز أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه ، وكذا كل عمل يستدعي التعرض لأبخرة أو غبار المنجنيز أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه . ويشمل ذلك :  
العمل في استخراج أو تحضير المنجنيز أو مركباته وصحنها وتعبئتها … الخ. 

كل عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول الكبريت أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه وكذا كل عمل يستدعي التعرض لأبخرة أو غبار الكبريت أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه . ويشمل ذلك : 
التعرض للمركبات الغازية وغير الغازية للكبريت …  الخ .

تابــع جدول رقم (1)*الرقم المسلسل**نوع المرض**العمليات أو الأعمال المسببة لهذا المرض*9


10



11



12



13


14


15

التأثر بالكروم وما ينشأ عنه من قرح ومضاعفات.

التأثر بالنيكل أو ما ينشأ عنه من مضاعفات وقرح.

التسمم بأول أكسيد الكربون وما ينشأ عنه من مضاعفات.

التسمم بحامض السيانور ومركباته وما ينشأ عن ذلك من مضاعفات .

التسمم بالكلور والفلور والبروم ومركباتها.التسمم بالبترول أو غازاته أو مشتقاته ومضاعفاته
التسمم بالكلور فورم ورابع كلورور الكربونكل عمل يستدعي تحضير أو تولد أو إستعمال أو تداول الكروم أو حمض الكروميك أو كرومات أو بيكرومات الصوديوم أو البوتاسيوم أو الزنك أو أية مادة تحتوي عليه.

كل عمل يستدعي تحضير أو تولد أو تداول النيكل أو مركباته أو أية مادة تحتوي على النيكل أو مركباته . ويشمل ذلك:
التعرض لغبار كربونيل النيكل.

كل عمل يستدعي التعرض لأول أكسيد الكربون ويشمل ذلك : 
عمليات تحضيره أو استعماله أو تولده كما يحدث في الجراجات وقمائن الطوب والجير  ……  الخ .

كل عمل يستدعي إستعمال أو تداول حامض السيانور أو مركباته وكذا كل عمل يستدعي التعرض لأبخرة أو رذاذ الحامض أو مركباته أو أتربتها أو المواد المحتوية عليه .


كل عمل يستدعي تحضير أو إستعمال أو تداول الكلور أو الفلور أو البروم أو مركباتها ، وكذا أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لتلك المواد أو لأبخرتها أو غبارها.

كل عمل يستدعي تداول أو إستعمال البترول أو غازاته أو مشتقاته ، وكذا أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لتلك المواد صلبة كانت أو سائلة أو غازية.

أي عمل يستدعي إستعمال أو تداول الكلورفورم أو رابع كلورور الكربون . وكذا أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لأبخرتها أو الأبخرة المحتوية عليها.

 

تابــع جدول رقم (1)*الرقم المسلسل**نوع المرض**العمليات أو الأعمال المسببة لهذا المرض*16





17




18



19



20







التسمم برابع كلورور الأثين وثالث كلورور الأثيلين والمشتقات الهالوجينية الأخرى للمركبات الأيدروكربونية من المجموعة الأليفاتية.

الأمراض والأعراض البائولوجية التي تنشأ عن الراديوم والمواد ذات النشاط الإشعاعي أو أشعة أكس .سرطان الجلد الأولي والتهابات وتقرحات الجلد والعيون المزمنة.تأثر العين من الحرارة وما ينشأ عنه من مضاعفات.

أمراض الغبار الرئوي (نوركونيوزس) 
التي تنشأ عن :                     1- غبار السليكا (سيلسكوزس)
2- غبار الإسبتوس (إسبستوزس) 
3- غبار القطن ( بسينوزس) 
أي عمل يستدعي إستعمال أو تداول هذه المواد والتعرض لأبخرتها أو الأبخرة المحتوية عليه.




أي عمل يستدعي التعرض للراديوم وأية مادة أخرى ذات نشاط إشعاعي أو أشعة إكس . 



أي عمل يستدعي إستعمال أو تداول أو التعرض للقطران أو الزفت أو البيتومين أو الزيوت المعدنية ( بما فيها البارفين ) أو الفلور أو أي مركبات أو منتجات أو مخلفات هذه المواد وكذا التعرض لأية مادة مهيجة أخرى صلبة أو سائلة أو غازية.

أي عمل يستدعي التعرض المتكرر أو المتواصل للوهج أو الإشعاع الصادر عن الزجاج المصهور أو المعادن المحمية أو المنصهرة أو التعرض لضوء قوي أو حرارة شديدة مما يؤدي إلى تلف العين أو ضعف بالإبصار.

أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لغبار حديث التولد لمادة السليكا أو المواد التي تحتوي على مادة السليكا بنسبة تزيد على 5 % كالعمل في المناجم والمحاجر أو نحت الأحجار أو طحنها أو في صناعة المسنات الحجرية أو تلميع المعادن بالرمل أو أية أعمال أخرى تستدعي نفس التعرض.

وكذا أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لغبار الإسبستوس وغبار القطن لدرجة ينشأ عنها هذه الأمراض. 




تابــع جدول رقم (1)*الرقم المسلسل**نوع المرض**العمليات أو الأعمال المسببة لهذا المرض*21



22


23

24

25


26



27



28


29
الجمرة الخبيثة           ( إنثراكس )

السقــاوة

مرض الدرن
التسمم بالبريلبريليوم
التسمم بالسيلينيوم

الأعراض والأمراض الناتجة عن التعرض لتغيرات الضغط الجوي.
الأعراض والأمراض البائولوجية التي تنشأ عن الهرمونات أو مشتقاتها.

أمراض الحميات المعدية.


الصمم المهني
كل عمل يستدعي الاتصال بحيوانات مصابة بهذا المرض أو تداول رممها أو أجزاء منها ومنتجاتها الخام أو مخلفاتها بما في ذلك الجلود والحوافر والقرون والشعر وكذلك العمل في شحن وتفريغ البضائع المحتوية على منتجات الحيوانات الخام ومخلفاتها.

كل عمل يستدعي الاتصال بحيوانات مصابة بهذا المرض وتداول رممها أو أجزاء منها.


العمل في المستشفيات المخصصة لعلاج هذا المرض.

أي عمل يستدعي إستعمال أو تداول هذا العنصر أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه.

أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لغباره أو أبخرته أو المواد المحتوية عليه.


كل عمل يستدعي التعرض المفاجئ أو العمل تحت ضغط جوي مرتفع أو التخلخل المفاجئ في الضغط الجوي أو العمل تحت ضغط جوي منخفض لمدة طويلة.


كل عمل يستدعي التعرض لتأثير الهرمونات أو المشتقات الهرمونية.



العمل في المستشفيات المخصصة لعلاج الحميات أو المختبرات البكتريولوجية أو في أي عمل يستدعي الاتصال بمرضى الحميات.

كل عمل يستدعي التعرض للضوضاء المرتفعة ويشمل ذلك على سبيل المثال العمل في إرشاد الطائرات أو في صيانتها وفي عمليات الطرق ، والتعدين وفي العمل بجوار الآلات التي تصدر عنها ضوضاء مرتفعة أو التعرض للعقاقير أو الكيماويات التي تؤثر على السمع.





تابع جدول رقم (1)*الرقم المسلسل**نوع المرض**العمليات أو الأعمال المسببة لهذا المرض*
30

التهابات الجلد الحادة والمزمنة والأكزيما وسرطان الجلد الأولى والتهابات وتقرحات العيون.

أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لأية مادة مهيجة أو ملتهبة أو أكالة صلبة أو سائلة أو غازية ويشمل ذلك على سبيل المثال التعرض للزيوت المعدنية بما فيها البارافين ومنتجاتها والقطران أو الزفت أو البيومين والأحماض والقلويات …………  الخ.
*جــدول رقـم (2)**أولاً  : بتقدير درجات العجز في حالات الفقد العضوي**رقم**العــجز المتخلـــف**النسبة المئوية لدرجة العجز*
*1**2**3**4**5**6**7**8**9**10**11**12*
بتر الذراع الأيمن إلى الكتف
بتر الذراع الأيمن إلى ما فوق الكوع
بتر الذراع الأيمن تحت الكوع 
بتر الذراع الأيسر إلى الكتف
بتر الذراع الأيسر إلى ما فوق الكوع
بتر الذراع الأيسر تحت الكوع
بتر الساق فوق الركبة
بتر الساق تحت الركبة
الصمم الكامل
فقد العين الواحدة


بتر الإبهـــام
بتر السلامية الطرفية للإبهام
بتر السبابة
بتر السلامية الطرفية للسبابة
بتر السلاميتين الطرفية والوسطى للسبابة

80%
75%
65%
70%
65%
55%
65%
55%
55%
35%

أيسر      أيمن
25%    30%
15%     18%
10%     12%
 5%      6%
 8%     10%


*تابع جدول رقم (2)* 

*رقم**العجز المتخلف**النسبة المئوية لدرجة العجز* 



*13**14*
*15**16**17**18**19**20**21**22**23**24**25*بتر الوسطى
بتر السلامية الطرفية للوسطى
بتر السلاميتين الوسطى والطرفية
بتر إصبع بخلاف السبابة والإبهام والوسطى
بتر السلامية الطرفية
بتر السلاميتين الطرفيتين
بتر اليد اليمنى عند المعصم
بتر اليد اليسرى عند المعصم
بتر القدم مع عظام الكاحل
بتر القدم دون عظام الكاحل
بتر رؤوس مشطيات القدم كلها
بتر الإصبع والمشطية الخامسة للقدم
بتر إبهام القدم وعظمة مشطه
بتر إصبع القدم بخلاف السبابة
بتر السلامية الطرفية لسبابة القدم
بتر السلامية الطرفية لإبهام القدم
بتر إصبع القدم بخلاف السبابة والإبهام
8%         10%
4%          5%
6%          8%
5%          6%
2.5%        3%
4%           5%
60%50%45%35%30%10%10%5%4%3%3% 

يراعى في تقدير درجات العجز في حالات الفقد العضوي ما يأتي : 
1-  أن تكون الجراحة قد التأمت التئاماً كاملاً (( دون تخلف أية مضاعفات أو معوقات لحركة المفاصل المتبقية ، كالندبات ، أو التلفيات ، أو التكلسات ، أو الإلتهابات ، أو المضاعفات الحسية أو غيرها وتزداد درجات العجز تبعاً )) لما يتخلف من هذه المضاعفات.
2-   في حالة وجود مضاعفات لحالة البتر فيجب وصف الحالة السببية للعجز والمضاعفات في الشهادة الطبية كما تحدد درجات الإعاقة في كل حركة على تلك المفاصل بالنسبة إلى القواعد الطبيعية.
3-      في حالة وجود مضاعفات حسية يجب تحديد مكانها ومدى زيادة أو نقص الحساسية ونوعها.
4-      إذا كان المصاب أعسر قدرت درجات عجزة الناشئة عن إصابات الطرف العلوي الأيسر بذات النسب المقررة لهذا العجز في الطرف الأيمن.
5-   إذا عجز أي عضو من أعضاء الجسم المبينة أعلاه عجزاً (( كلياً )) مستديماً عن أداء وظيفته اعتبر ذلك العضو في حكم المفقود ، وإذا كان العجز (( جزئياً )) قدرت نسبته تبعاً لما أصاب العضو من عجز عن أداء وظيفته.
6-   فيما عدا الأحوال المنصوص عليها في البند 3 من المادة (39 ) إذا نتج عن الإصابة فقد جزء أو أكثر من أحد أعضاء الجسم المبينة بالجدول قدرت النسبة المئوية لدرجة العجز في حدود النسبة المقررة لفقد ذلك العضو ولا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال أن تتعداها.

*ثانياً : في حالات فقد الإبصار**درجة الإبصار**(1)**نسبة قوة الإبصار**(2)**نسبة فقد الإبصار**(3)**درجة العجز للعين المصابة (4)*6/66/96/126/186/246/366/605/604/603/602/601/60 فأقل100.091.583,669.958.540.020.014.08.22.10.6--------8.516.430.041.560.080.086.091.097.999.4100.0----2.905.7410.5314.5224.0028.0030.1032.1334.2634.7935.00يراعى في تقدير العجز المتخلف عن فقد الإبصار ما يأتي :
1-   أن تقدر درجة العجز الناشئ من ضعف أبصار العين بواقع الفرق بين درجة العجز المقابلة لدرجة الإبصار للعين قبل الإصابة وبعدها إذا كان هناك سجل يوضح درجة إبصار تلك العين قبل الإصابة           ( عمود 4 ).
2-      وفي حالة عدم وجود سجل بحالة الإبصار قبل الإصابة تعتبر أن العين كانت سليمة 6/6.
3-   مع مراعاة أحكام البند (1) يراعى في حالة إصابة العين الوحيدة أن تقدر درجة العجز طبقاً             (( لنسبة فقد الإبصار بها على اعتبار أن الإبصار الكامل لتلك العين 100% ( عمود 3 ) .  ))
4-      في حالة فقد إبصار العين الوحيدة تعتبر عاجزاً (( كاملاً )).
5-   مع مراعاة أحكام البند (1) يراعى في حالة الإصابة بكلتا العينين أن تقدر درجة العجز على أساس نصف مجموع قوة إبصار كل منهما أي ، باعتبار أن الإبصار لكل عين 50%           ( عمود 3 ) .

*ثالثاً : في حالة فقد السمع** أ- * يعتبر السمع سليماً إذا كان لا يتجاوز ( 15 ) ديسبل لكل من الأذنين.
ب- تحتسب نسبة فقد السمع للأذن الواحدة بواقع درجة ونصف مئوية نظير فقد ديسبل واحد من القدرة السمعية فيما يزيد على ( 15 ) ديسبل.
ج- تعتبر نسبة فقد السمع 100% إذا كان متوسط الضعف في القدرة السمعية للأذنين يصل إلى 85 ديسبل وتعتبر درجة العجز المتخلف في هذه الحالة 55% من العجز الكلي . ويراعى في تقدير درجات العجز المتخلف عن فقد السمع ما يأتي :
1-   أن يقاس فقد السمع بالنسبة لمتوسط القدرة السمعية للأصوات التي يبلغ ترددها من 125 إلى 100 سيكل / ثانية مع مراعاة أن يتم تقدير ضعف السمع بجهاز قياس السمع الكهربائي لامكان الوصول بسهولة إلى هذه الدرجات من الذبذبات التي لا يسهل عملها بالشوكة الرنانة.
2-      أن تقدر درجة العجز الناشئ عن ضعف السمع بواقع الفرق بين درجة السمع قبل الإصابة وبعدها إذا كان هناك سجل يوضح تلك الدرجة.
3-      في حالة عدم وجود سجل بحالة السمع يعتبر السمع سليماً 100% تبعاً لسن العامل المصاب أي يضاف 2/1 ديسبل لكل سنة تزيد على 45.
4-   مع مراعاة أحكام البند (2) يراعى في حالة إصابة الأذن الوحيدة أن تقدر درجة العجز طبقاً لنسبة السمع لتلك الأذن على اعتبار أن سمعها يعادل 100% من السمع الكامل.
5-      مع مراعاة أحكام البند (4) يراعى في حالة إصابة الأذنين بدرجات متفاوتة من ضعف السمع أن تقدر نسبة السمع تبعاً للنظام الآتي :
(أ‌)           النسبة المئوية لفقد السمع في الأذن الأقوى × 5 + نسبة فقد السمع في الأذن الأضعف ÷ 6  .
(ب‌)       تحسب درجة العجز المتخلف على أساس أن نسبة 100% من فقد السمع تعادل 55% من العجز الكامل.
ويشترط في جميع ما تقدم أن تكون حالة العجز قد استقرت استقرارا تاماً.
*جدول رقم ( 3 )**بنسب خفض معاش التقاعد*السن عند تقديم طلب صرف المعاشنسبة الخفض عند المعاشأقل من 45 سنةمن 45 سنة وأقل من 50 سنةمن 50 سنة وأقل من 55 سنة
20%15%10%

 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

